# Abstraktes :: Organische linien



## anhadikal (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, wie man sowas hier machen kann:
http://www.imagespell.com/show.php?id=ac721e7acf63eb0f473e157a5877fd6d.png
http://www.imagespell.com/show.php?id=cb21b3d179968c85f3266553af14b8d6.png

habt ihr vieleicht Tutorials oder so zu diesem Thema?

MfG


----------



## janoc (21. Dezember 2007)

Sind damit generiert: http://www.apophysis.org/


----------



## Wildkatz3 (21. Dezember 2007)

Mit GIMP kann man sowas auch machen


----------



## anhadikal (21. Dezember 2007)

Wildkatz3 hat gesagt.:


> Mit GIMP kann man sowas auch machen



Joa mit Photoshop bestimmt auch 

die Frage ist nur wie man sowas mit Photoshop oder GIMP macht  Wobei ich Photoshop bevorzuge.

MfG


----------



## janoc (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag ja völlig falsch liegen, eigentlich genaugenommen und im Prinzip hoffe ich ja sogar dass das so ist denn ansonsten würde ich mir bis zu einem gewissen Grad beinahe verarscht vorkommen, aber den Link den ich gepostet hab hast du schon auch angeklickt, oder?


----------



## anhadikal (21. Dezember 2007)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Ich mag ja völlig falsch liegen, eigentlich genaugenommen und im Prinzip hoffe ich ja sogar dass das so ist denn ansonsten würde ich mir bis zu einem gewissen Grad beinahe verarscht vorkommen, aber den Link den ich gepostet hab hast du schon auch angeklickt, oder?



Natürlich, nur würde ich gerne auch wissen, wie man z.B nur in Photoshop erstellt. Das Programm ist nice.


----------



## Wildkatz3 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich kanns dir nur in GIMP erklären, du gehst auf Filter/Render/Natur/Flammen, und dann halt mit den Farben und den Einstellungen rumspielen.


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> also PS7 ist schon etwas her ... Aber ich war mir sicher das es geht. Und hab auch mal ein kleines Tut gefunden.
> 
> Tutorial (Hier klicken...)
> 
> ...



Hier Links vom alten Remme
Vielleicht bringt es dich weiter

Peez


----------



## janoc (21. Dezember 2007)

anhadikal hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich, nur würde ich gerne auch wissen, wie man z.B nur in Photoshop erstellt. Das Programm ist nice.



Die beiden von dir geposteten Bilder sind nicht mit Photoshop, sondern mit Apophysis erstellt (wobei sie ev. mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet wurden).


----------

